# New '05 29 Fbhs



## campndox (Mar 8, 2005)

We bought an '05 29FBHS in February and it has been stored







at the dealership until yesterday







. We pulled it 50 miles home. Of course while pulling, BULL ELK called to see if I could talk on the cell phone and drive at the same time. I advised him that I was also chewing gum.

We had a pop-up before and I couldn't believe how quick and easy set up was since it was our first time.

We will be taking it out for the maiden voyage this weekend. I am looking forward to the increased space.

This website has been very insightful and I know that now since taking possession of the Outback the Outbackers website will be my most important tool. Thanks to all of you.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

campndox,

Congrats on your new purchase!









Enjoy your new Outback!

Mark


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Congrats campndox! YEAH!









Hope you really enjoy your new rig. Let us know how your first trip goes this weekend.

Good luck and HAVE FUN!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads on the new rig!!!!
 








Let the fun begain!!!!!!









Gary


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

campndox said:


> I advised him that I was also chewing gum.


I'm picking mine up in two weeks from the dealer.

I hope I remember to not chew gum that day...


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Congrats from another Outback newbie !!! What a great feeling, eh.... I am picking up our new 21RS from the dealer in a couple of hours... Enjoy your new trailer !!!


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Congrats on the new TT
















Now go have fun!!!

Jim


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

campndox said:


> We bought an '05 29FBHS in February and it has been storedÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Believe me, I know campndox and I was deeply concerned that she was chewing gum!!!!









Oh yea, congrats on the new rig.


----------



## Joe_650 (Jul 21, 2004)

Congrats on your purchase. We've only been camping in ours twice now but we love it.


----------

